# Night Haunter, Batman for 40K?



## Helsreach (Jun 2, 2010)

Could you relate the Primarch of the Night Lords to the Dark Knight? Is Cunze the hero Nastramo deserved but not the one it needed back then?


----------



## Delta1 (Apr 5, 2009)

i would say if i could relate one legion/primarch to batman id go with nightlords/kurze. obviously a more grimdark version of batman. even nostromo was described like gotham city: dark and gloomy, run by mafia/gangsters, widespread crime, etc.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Helsreach said:


> Could you relate the Primarch of the Night Lords to the Dark Knight? Is Cunze the hero Nastramo deserved but not the one it needed back then?


Actually, I consider the Night Haunter as the fusion of Batman and the Joker. In the novel 'Lord of the Night', it proposed that Curze suffered from a split personality disorder, saying this:



> He knew that he was two men. One was... just and righteous-" the daemon spat the words, disgusted "- whilst the other... mm... the other had felt the kiss of Chaos all its life. One thrived on focus. The other ate fear.


Basically, you have Curze, who used fear as a tool to instill order, and then you have the Night Haunter, a vicious monster who killed and slaughtered for the sake of spreading fear.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Curze is like an evil batman. What batman would be like if he followed no rules, no focus no limits.

Bruce wayne also had a split personality, player and and vigilantee, but had limits, still trode the morale ground. Dare I say a bit like the dark knights version of Harvey "Two Face" Dent


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

It has been long been joked about that Konrad Curze is the 40k universe equivalent of batman, nothing new there (c'mon his legion has bat wings on their helmets). I like to think it's coincidental more than 'homage' or just ripping it off.

I'll focus on the last part your question. Nostramo was a world ruled by fear long before Curze showed up. Crime lords and their gangs killed each other on the streets nearly every day.The only semblance of order were the rules the criminal elite of Nostramo enforced by murdering those who opposed them. The population was kept under control for fear of the consequences if they did not comply. Fear is what the planet understood. Curze took what the society knew, used the tools he was best equipped with, and made an anarchical world completely complient. I don't think he was a hero at all, nor was he what the planet deserved, but I do think he was what the planet needed to instil order and safety. Curze probably killed thousands of people on his ascension to ultimate ruler of Nostramo, but because he did kill those people, countless billions were saved.

Until he killed them all.


----------

